
We’re F*cked, It’s Over. Or Is It? - kkapelon
https://medium.com/@michalis_gk/were-f-cked-it-s-over-or-is-it-5abe1432471d#.i16epxlci
======
doug1001
a master class on start-ups--really fine writing.

